# ICYMI: Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art Astro Sample Images



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 16, 2017)

```
In case you missed it (I did), Sigma Japan posted a couple of sample images of the soon-to-be-shipping Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art. If the sample images are to be a sign of things to come, this is going to be a stellar lens.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-4 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 50%;
			}
			#gallery-4 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-29825 gallery-columns-2 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/sigmatest01.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/sigmatest01-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/sigmatest01-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/sigmatest01-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/sigmatest02.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/sigmatest02-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/sigmatest02-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/sigmatest02-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>This lens and the Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 DG HSM OS Art will be available for preorder on June 22, 2017 at 1AM EST.</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2swJrCl">Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 DG HSM OS Art $1299</a></li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2rkYCub">Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art $1599</a></li>
</ul>
<p><em>thanks Mike</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 16, 2017)

Impressive job by Sigma if it lives upto those samples in real world.


----------



## m60xr1 (Jun 16, 2017)

The shots note a tracking mount was used. The lights on the shore in the sample images seem to show some evidence of this.

Full exif data is not provided for the sample images taken with the sigma lens, and no details are provided for the comparison lens.

Thus this marketing material is heavily biased and should be taken with a large grain of salt...


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 16, 2017)

m60xr1 said:


> The shots note a tracking mount was used. The lights on the shore in the sample images seem to show some evidence of this.
> 
> Full exif data is not provided for the sample images taken with the sigma lens, and no details are provided for the comparison lens.
> 
> Thus this marketing material is heavily biased and should be taken with a large grain of salt...



true. but the lack of coma is a good thing.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 16, 2017)

Dang! Might have to sell the Rokinon 14mm 2.8. Looking forward to the first real world user results.
I wonder what the distortion looks like. The Rokinon was a bit challenging.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 16, 2017)

Distortions charts:








KeithBreazeal said:


> Dang! Might have to sell the Rokinon 14mm 2.8. Looking forward to the first real world user results.
> I wonder what the distortion looks like. The Rokinon was a bit challenging.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jun 16, 2017)

I did notice these shots when they were first produced... excellent news and a not utterly insane price.. if a little too much for my pocket right now.

I'm living in the UK, forecast for tomorrow night is 17C 95% humidity, clear sky, dew is going to be running everywhere.. I wonder how water resistant it is? Am I going to have to clothe it in dew prevention gear or will it cope in the nude? (yes I'll need a heater strip for the front element regardless)


----------



## geekyrocketguy (Jun 16, 2017)

The "crops" at the bottom don't match the boxes drawn onto the images.

This is marketing material from Sigma, and it isn't even done well. This is basically useless as far as informing potential buyers.


----------



## epsiloneri (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks good... if the shading also is reasonable at f1.8 I'm sold.


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 17, 2017)

Very impressive.


----------



## yorgasor (Jun 17, 2017)

geekyrocketguy said:


> The "crops" at the bottom don't match the boxes drawn onto the images.
> 
> This is marketing material from Sigma, and it isn't even done well. This is basically useless as far as informing potential buyers.



That's a good point. I couldn't even find the enlarged star patterns anywhere in the box, so who knows where those enlargements came from.


----------



## pinoyplaya4life (Jun 17, 2017)

Wow this is impressive. I am looking for another ART lens to add to my collection and I don't have a wide angle prime lens. Distortion seems low which means it can be used for portraits wide angle shots.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 17, 2017)

probably not the best lens for portrait shots unless you are happy with a massive perspective distortion. straight lines remain straight but your angles become highly distorted.



pinoyplaya4life said:


> Wow this is impressive. I am looking for another ART lens to add to my collection and I don't have a wide angle prime lens. Distortion seems low which means it can be used for portraits wide angle shots.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 17, 2017)

Those are marketing materials intended to create a buzz, e.g. this thread.

As usual, its best to wait for the reviews prior to forking the cash.


----------



## infared (Jun 17, 2017)

...Just when I thought I had the perfect lens quiver!!! (Gnashes teeth)....OK...this may be a stelllar lens (I own the Sigma Art 20mm, 50mm & 135mm (all lenses which best the Canon offrerings as far as I am concerned), but I will wait for some street reviews as Sigma touts my 20mm f/1.4 ART lens (killer general use lens!) for astro, which it is not good at because of coma. I use my Sam Yang 24mm instead. What is a stellar 14mm lens, is the Rokinon SP f/2.4. I picked up a new one recently for $800 from a seller in NY on eBay. That is half the price of this new Sigma. The Rokinon is fantastic for the price but is only MF which is appropriate for the stars, where one cannot rely on AF, but if this new Sigma is as good and delivers accurate AF for all of my other photography needs, I am seriously interested. Sigma has become quite the exciting lens company and has definitely upped Canon's lens specifications in recent years. 8) I do not think that Canon would have delivered the new 35mm f1.4L if Sigma was not around! Sigma has shaved some of the lazy arrogance off of Canon IMHO.canon is paying more attention now because of Sigma. Nice to see this for us consumers!!!


----------



## deleteme (Jun 17, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Dang! Might have to sell the Rokinon 14mm 2.8. Looking forward to the first real world user results.
> I wonder what the distortion looks like. The Rokinon was a bit challenging.



I have the Rokinon 14 and agree about the distortion but in landscape and astro photography it doesn't factor.

It is a real thing when shooting interiors.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jun 18, 2017)

Yeah, I think we should wait for real results.
The 20mm was announced coma-free, too.... but it wasnt...

I think on f/1.8 we see Coma anyway - but you can stop down to f/2.8 and have a better result, event with vignetting. The Samyang is very cheap and good, but has very dark edges (about 3 stops). If I stop down the Sigma, maybe the vignetting is much less....


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 18, 2017)

according to Sigma provided vignetting charts, stopped down to F2.8 vignetting levels are at roughly -1/-1.3EV give or take.








davidcl0nel said:


> ... The Samyang is very cheap and good, but has very dark edges (about 3 stops). If I stop down the Sigma, maybe the vignetting is much less....


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 18, 2017)

Until the technology to bend light using glass is surpassed, we are stuck with it's nasty little effects.
I am simply amazed how far we have come getting really good glass for a reasonable price.
Back in the day, I had to shoot medium or large format to get reasonable good large prints because lens versus film choices was a fine balancing act. And it didn't stop there. You had to spend some big bucks for an enlarger lens that could match the quality of the format you were shooting with.
Life is good today.


----------



## The3o5FlyGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

more and more I'm starting to find myself moving away from Canon L series zoom lenses and moving more and more towards sigma prime lenses, and this is why. 14mm at f/1.8 is something I can't ignore. that and it's cheaper and faster than the Canon 14mm f/2.8 L II lens!!!


----------



## m60xr1 (Jun 20, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> m60xr1 said:
> 
> 
> > The shots note a tracking mount was used. The lights on the shore in the sample images seem to show some evidence of this.
> ...



Until 100% crops are posted, coma, or lack thereof, will be unknown.


----------



## lkunl (Jun 26, 2017)

More astro sample image at bottom of the page. It's just 6mp not full size image but it's look pretty good for me. 

https://www.sigma-global.com/jp/lenses/cas/product/art/a_14_18/impression/


Translate version 
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.sigma-global.com%2Fjp%2Flenses%2Fcas%2Fproduct%2Fart%2Fa_14_18%2Fimpression%2F&edit-text=&act=url


----------

